# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  خلطات التسمين الشهيره والمطوره للأطفال والكبار.(طبيعي 100%)

## تاجرة السعاده

خلطات التسمين الأكثر من رووعه والأكثر فعاليه..

  جميع الخلطات موادها طبيعيه خاليه من الأدويه او أي مركبات ضاره..


  خلطات الكبار:

 

 خلطة المكسرات بالطحينيه.

السعر ( 175 درهم للعلبه)
تكفي اسبوعين

سعر خاص للعلبتين.(330 درهم ) خصم 20 درهم.

 عباره عن مكسرات وطحينيه ومواد مسمنه..وهي مناسبه للحوامل وللمرضع ومدره للبن..
تعطي امتلاءا للجسم كامل وتبرز الصدر والأرداف..ستلاحظن زيادة وزنك من 4 الى 7 كيلو
بعد شهر من الاستخدام.

  طريقة الاستخدام:

 تؤخذ ملعقة طعام من الخلطة وتمزج في كوب من الحليب .. او عصير المانجو .. ويشرب 3 مرات في اليوم بعد كل وجبه..
أو تؤخذ بطريقة السفوف يعني تاخذين ملعقه طعام وتاكلينها على طول 
وتشربين بعدها عصير او حليب اللي يريحج..



 خلطة المكسرات بالعسل
سعر العلبه (200درهم )
العلبه تكفي اسبوعين

سعر خاص للعلبتين (380 درهم ) خصم 20 درهم

 

 هالخلطة دسمه وفيها مواد مسمنه مركزه وتعطي نتيجه خلال اسبوعين من الاستخدام تزيد الوزن أكثر من خمسه كيلو ..


 وهي عباره عن مكسرات وعسل ومواد مسمنه..

 طريقة الاستخدام:


  تؤخذ مرتين باليوم صباحا ومساءا
مقدار ملعقه كبيره توضع في كوب حليب ( لازم حليب موب عصير) وتترك في الحليب مدة ساعه يكون الحليب بدرجة حرارة الغرفة ويشرب بعد ذلك لا يطبخ على النار.. 

  خلطات تسمين الأطفال

 خلطة المكسرات




 (( السعر 125 درهم))
سعر العلبتين ( 230 درهم)
حجم العلبه 500 ملي 

 الخلطة مكوناتها طبيعية وما منها ضرر أبدا

تستخدم للأطفال فوق عمر السنه..وتقدرين توقفين من استخدام الخلطة
بعد ما يربرب طفلج ويصير حليو وماراح ينقص وزنه بإذن الله..


 خلطة المكسرات بالتمر


 

 سعر الخلطة (( 150درهم))
سعر العلبتين (280درهم)
حجم العلبه 500 ملي

 وهي عباره عن مكسرات + تمر + مواد مسمنه مركزه.

 طريقة الاستخدام:



 تاخذين ملعقة طعام وتمزجينها له في الحليب مع شوية عسل او سكر نبات..
أو حطيها له مع عصير المانجو او عصير الموز الممزوج بشوية عسل.. 
موب وايد عشان ما يمشي بطنه..
أما خلطة التمر لا تحتاج للتحليه .



  متوفر بيع بالجملة


 حياكم خواتي.. 

للطلب والاستفسار على الخاص 

طريقة التوصيل عن طريق احدى شركات التوصيل سلم واستلم..

للتواصل ايضا عن طريق المسجات او البن كود والواتس اب موجود بتوقيعي.. 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

قال أحد الصالحين: "إن لم تنفع أخاك المُسلم لا تضره، وإن لم تُفرحه لا تغمه، وإذا لم تمدحه لا تذمه"

----------


## om mariam 201

يارب عبدك عند بابك واقفٌ
يدعوك دعوة من يخاف ويطمعُ
إن لم أقف بالباب راجي رحمةٍ
فلأي بابٍ غير بابك أقرعُ

----------


## om mariam 201

يارب عبدك عند بابك واقفٌ
يدعوك دعوة من يخاف ويطمعُ
إن لم أقف بالباب راجي رحمةٍ
فلأي بابٍ غير بابك أقرعُ

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجمع القرآن في قلبي حفظاً،، وعلى لساني تلاوة،،، وفي سلوكي خلقاً

----------


## om mariam 201

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أبشروا فإن هذا القران طرفه بيد الله و طرفه بأيديكم فتمسكوا به فإنكم لن تهلكوا و لن تضلوا بعده أبدا "

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

إذا ما شئت في الدارين تسعد *** فأكثر من الصلاة على محمد
وإن شئت القبول في الدعوات *** فتختم بالصـــلاة على محمد
فلا صوم يصـــح ولا صــــــــلاة *** لمن ترك الصلاة على محمد
وإن كانت ذنوبــك ليس تحصى *** تكفر بالصـــــلاة على محمد
فما تتضاعف الحسنـــــــات إلا *** بتكرار الصـــــلاة على محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

(اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ (255) البقرة)

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## om mariam 201

بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّـي وَضَعْـتُ جَنْـبي ، وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُـه، فَإِن أَمْسَـكْتَ نَفْسـي فارْحَـمْها ، وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَـها فاحْفَظْـها بِمـا تَحْفَـظُ بِه عِبـادَكَ الصّـالِحـين .

----------


## om mariam 201

ﺭﺑﻲ "
ﻧﺤَﺘﺂﺝُ " ﺑﺮﮔﺘﻚ ﻭَ ﻋﻔﻮﮒ "
" ﻭَ ﺭﺣﻤﺘﮓ ﻭَ ﺭﺿﺎﮒ "
ﮔﻲ ﻧﺸﺮﻕْ ﻣﻦْ ﺟَﺪِﻳﺪ
ﺭﺑﻲ / ﺃﻟﻬﻤﻨﺎ ﺗَﻮﻓﻴﻘﺎً ﻣﻨﮓ
ﻳَﺮﻭﻱ ﺯَﻭَﺁﻳﺎ ﺃﺭﻭﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﺭِﺿﺎً بحجم السماء وأكبر ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

علىَ أوُتآرِ الرآحَہ ..!&iexcl;
يُحكىْ أنَ ذّكركَ يَ آلهَي جزءٌ مِنّهآ ..
لآ إلہَ ألآ ﺂنتَ أسَتغفِركَ ربّيْ وأتَوبُ إليكْ ..♡

----------


## om mariam 201

إنّ كَانتْ ٱلحَيٱهْ بحّرْ مِنْ ٱلهمَومْ
فَأركَبها بَقارب صّغيرَ مِنْ الصّبر
ۆ قَل
• ٱللّهم بَرٱئحّـه ٱلجّنـه بَلغّنِي
• ۆ ببَيٱصّ ٱلوَجـه أوعدَني
• ۆ بِظل عَرشّكَ أسّكِنيْ
• ۆ مِنْ حيثُ لٱ أحّتَسِبْ أرزّقَني
آَمـيْـنْ يَـاَ رَبّْ الـعَالَمِيــن

----------


## om mariam 201

مَع الإستغفآر ، نَهدأ
مَع الإستغفآر ، نَبتسِم
مَع الإستغفآر ، نَطمئِنّ

----------


## om mariam 201

ذا رأيت نفسك تعلقت بشيء 
من أمور الدنيا وأصبح همك 
ضع يدك على قلبك وقل :
اللهمّ زد قلبي حباً وتعلقاً وإقبالاً عليك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهُمَّ آجعلنــآا في مَوْقِفِ الْقيــآامَةِ آمنين
مَعَ الَّذينَ لآا خَوْفَ عَلَيْهمْ و لاآ هُمْ يَحْزَنون

----------


## om mariam 201

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا

----------


## om mariam 201

أستغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك ,,
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إن رأيتني غافلاً عن طريقك فأنزل علي أنوار الهداية وردني إليك رداً جميلاً . اللهم آمين،

----------


## om mariam 201

بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّـي وَضَعْـتُ جَنْـبي ، وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُـه، فَإِن أَمْسَـكْتَ نَفْسـي فارْحَـمْها ، وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَـها فاحْفَظْـها بِمـا تَحْفَـظُ بِه عِبـادَكَ الصّـالِحـين .

----------


## om mariam 201

بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّـي وَضَعْـتُ جَنْـبي ، وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُـه، فَإِن أَمْسَـكْتَ نَفْسـي فارْحَـمْها ، وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَـها فاحْفَظْـها بِمـا تَحْفَـظُ بِه عِبـادَكَ الصّـالِحـين .

----------


## om mariam 201

اعلم أن الله قد كتب السعادة لك فلن يسرقها من قلبك أحد، وإن كُسر قلبك فلن يجبره أحد إلا هو .. أُحبُك رَبيّ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لا تجعل قلوبنا تألف معصيتك .. واصلحها حتى تليق بحُبك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم ما أصبـح بي مـن نعـمة أو بأحـد مـن خلـقك ، فمـنك وحـدك لا شريك لـك ، فلـك الحمـد ولـك الشكـر..

----------


## om mariam 201

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس)"

----------


## om mariam 201

ﻣﺎ ﺃﺭﻭﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ :
ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻷﻗﻔﺎﻝ ﻭﻳﺸﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻝ
ﻭﻳﻜﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤـﺎﻝ ﻭﻳـﺼﻠـﺢ ﺍﻟـﺤـﺎﻝ
ﺃﺳﺘﻐﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﻭﺃﺗﻮﺏ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ

----------


## om mariam 201

حين تدعو بقلبك ثق
بأنه لا يجدر بك أن تحزن
فالذي تطلب منه 
أكبر من الذي تطلبه 
فقط تعلم كيف تستودع حياتـك لـ الله وتمضي مطمئناً
°°°

----------


## om mariam 201

قبّـل أنّ تـرفَـع عينيگ وتطلُـبَ مـِن آلله آلمفقـودّ ،،

أنـزِلْ عينّيگ وأُشكٌـر آلله علَـى آلمَـوجـودّ !*

آللهٌـمّـ لگ آلحمـدُ حتـّى تـرضَـى ولگ آلحمـدُ إذآ رضيـتّ ~

ولگ آلحمـدُ بعّـد آلـرِضَـى

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم إنـي أسألـك علمـا نافعـا ورزقـا طيـبا ، وعمـلا متقـبلا

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهــــــم لك فـــي هــــــذه الساعة 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " أمنك " فـأمنهـــــم 
عبــاد ينتظـــــرون "عفوك" فأعفو عنهـــم 
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون " رحمتك " فـارحمهـــــم 
عبــــاد ينتظــــرون " فرجـك " ففـــــرج همـهــم 
عبـــدا ينتـــظــــــرون " رضـــاك " فأرضى عنهــــم 
اللهـــــم أنى أسالك في هذه الساعة أن تحقق أمنيتي و أمنيه كل من قال " آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.... ,,, ,,, ...

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

(( اللهم أسألك الجنة من غير حساب وعذاب سابق ))
(( اللهم لا تحرمنا من رؤية وجهك الكريم))

----------


## om mariam 201

(( اللهم أسألك الجنة من غير حساب وعذاب سابق ))
(( اللهم لا تحرمنا من رؤية وجهك الكريم))

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’’

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’’

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الدُنيا جمِيلةٌ ولكِنْ الجنہُ اجمّل ، 
الدُنيا سَعادةٌ لحظِيہّ ولكِنْ الجنّہُ 
سعادَتُہا ابديہٌ ، ربّاه لا ٺحرِمُنا جنّٺك }اللّهم أمين يا رب العالمين "

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من أن نجعلك أهون الناظرين إلينا

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهــم أصلــح الحــال وأرح البــال وأجــب الســؤال ..
يــا مـن علـيـــك الإتـــكال

----------


## om mariam 201

{وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَآؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا}

----------


## om mariam 201

ربي علمنيَ كيف آعفوَ . . 
ولآ تعلمنَي كيفَ آقسو . .  
ربِّي آعطنيْ آبتسآمَة لآ تغيبَ
وحزنَ لآ يدومَ
فـَ إنكـ ٱلوحيد من يقول : 
" كن فيَكوٌن (=|
أعجبني · · ا

----------


## om mariam 201

ربي علمنيَ كيف آعفوَ . . 
ولآ تعلمنَي كيفَ آقسو . . 
ربِّي آعطنيْ آبتسآمَة لآ تغيبَ
وحزنَ لآ يدومَ
فـَ إنكـ ٱلوحيد من يقول : 
" كن فيَكوٌن (=|
أعجبني · · ا

----------


## om mariam 201

حين تثق في قدرتك على تحقيق ما تريد وان الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا تكون قد قطعت نصف الطريق

----------


## om mariam 201

:. اللهُمَّ لا تُبعدني عنْ ثلاثة .:
" صَلاتِي ،، و رضَآ الوَالدين ،، و منْ أحبَّنِي بِ صدقٍ "

----------


## om mariam 201

:. اللهُمَّ لا تُبعدني عنْ ثلاثة .:
" صَلاتِي ،، و رضَآ الوَالدين ،، و منْ أحبَّنِي بِ صدقٍ ",,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌ علَےَ سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَےَ آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •° ´¯´°•كما صَــــــلٌيت علَےَ سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´° و علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´°• وبارك علَےَ سيدنامُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَے آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• كما باركت علَےَ سيدناإِبْرَاهِيمَ•°´¯´°• و... علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيم•°´¯´°• فى الْعَالَمِين إِنَّك حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌ علَےَ سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَےَ آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •° ´¯´°•كما صَــــــلٌيت علَےَ سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´° و علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´°• وبارك علَےَ سيدنامُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَے آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• كما باركت علَےَ سيدناإِبْرَاهِيمَ•°´¯´°• و... علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيم•°´¯´°• فى الْعَالَمِين إِنَّك حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ.
....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌ علَےَ سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَےَ آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •° ´¯´°•كما صَــــــلٌيت علَےَ سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´° و علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´°• وبارك علَےَ سيدنامُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَے آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• كما باركت علَےَ سيدناإِبْرَاهِيمَ•°´¯´°• و... علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيم•°´¯´°• فى الْعَالَمِين إِنَّك حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ.,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌ علَےَ سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَےَ آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •° ´¯´°•كما صَــــــلٌيت علَےَ سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´° و علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´°• وبارك علَےَ سيدنامُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَے آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• كما باركت علَےَ سيدناإِبْرَاهِيمَ•°´¯´°• و... علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيم•°´¯´°• فى الْعَالَمِين إِنَّك حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌ علَےَ سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَےَ آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •° ´¯´°•كما صَــــــلٌيت علَےَ سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´° و علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´°• وبارك علَےَ سيدنامُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَے آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• كما باركت علَےَ سيدناإِبْرَاهِيمَ•°´¯´°• و... علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيم•°´¯´°• فى الْعَالَمِين إِنَّك حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ.,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌ علَےَ سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَےَ آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •° ´¯´°•كما صَــــــلٌيت علَےَ سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´° و علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيمَ •°´¯´°• وبارك علَےَ سيدنامُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• و علَے آل سيدنا مُحمَّــــــــدْ •°´¯´°• كما باركت علَےَ سيدناإِبْرَاهِيمَ•°´¯´°• و... علَےَ آل سيدنا إِبْرَاهِيم•°´¯´°• فى الْعَالَمِين إِنَّك حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ.....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

يامن ترزق كل طائر و ترزق كل حائر أرزقنا بما تحب و ترضى " .. 

يارب أنا و كل من قال أمين

----------


## om mariam 201

يامن ترزق كل طائر و ترزق كل حائر أرزقنا بما تحب و ترضى " .. 

يارب أنا و كل من قال أمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهَم إن ضاقت الأحوال يوما ، أوسعِها بِرحَمتك يارب إستودعتَك دعواتي ، فبشِرني بِها من غير حول مني ولا قوةَ ..♡

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهَم إن ضاقت الأحوال يوما ، أوسعِها بِرحَمتك يارب إستودعتَك دعواتي ، فبشِرني بِها من غير حول مني ولا قوةَ ..♡

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبرَ ، !

----------


## om mariam 201

للرفع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,, ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

يا رب
لا تكسر لنا قلباً ولا تصعب علينا أمراً
وإحفظ لنا أحبابنا ومن يريد بنا خيراً
اللهم إجعلنا ممن تفاءل بخيرك فأكرمته
وتوكل عليك فكفيته

----------


## om mariam 201

"ربّي أنْتَ المٌيسِر و أنْتَ المُسهِل سَهّل أمورنا ,, 

وَ حَققْ مَطالبنا ,, وَ سَخر لنا مَا هُوَ خَير لنا ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

"ربّي أنْتَ المٌيسِر و أنْتَ المُسهِل سَهّل أمورنا ,, 

وَ حَققْ مَطالبنا ,, وَ سَخر لنا مَا هُوَ خَير لنا ♥////

----------


## om mariam 201

الــلــهــم يــا مــن لا تــمــر بــه الأزمــنــة و لا تــحــيــط بــه الأمــكــنــة و لا تــصــفــه الألــســنــة و لا يــأخــذه نــوم و لا ســنــة يــا غــنــيّــا عــن الــتــفــســيــر يــا مــن تــيــســيــر الــعــســيــر عــلــيــه يــســيــر يــا مــن لــه الــحــكــم و الــتدبــيــر دبّــر لــنــا فــانّــنــا لا نــحــســن الــتــدبــيــٍر و الــطــف بــنــا فــأنّــكـ بــنــا بــصــيــر و لا تــهــلــكــنــا فــانّــكـ عــلــيــنــا قــديــر و لا تــســلّــط عــلــيــنــا أحــدا مــن الــظــالــمــيــن...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,///

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,////

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•''''

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك////

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

(( اللهم أسألك الجنة من غير حساب وعذاب سابق ))
(( اللهم لا تحرمنا من رؤية وجهك الكريم))

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم في كُل دقيقة
تمُر علىْ كُل ميَت وهو في قبره
أسألكَ أن تفتح له بابآ,,,
تهب منهُ نسآئم الجنة لآ يُسد أبدَآ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحبون إرضائك، ويسعدون بوصالك، ويشتاقون إلى لقاءك

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك....

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

لو انكسرت .. اسجد بين يدي ربّك وقل : يا جبّار أجبرني

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

لللرفععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام....

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام.........

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام....,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام....,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت////

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’////

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•///

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
//////

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.....

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

{قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ * وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * 
وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّـثَـتِ فِى الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ}. 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, آمين....

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

عندما لآ تنـجّح في آمرٍ مآ

فأإعلمْ أإنّ [ آللّه سُبحآنه وَ تعآلى ]
يعلَم أنه ليسَ لكَ ↓
- إمَآ لأإنّـك غَير مُستَعد له . .
...- أوَ لأإنّـك لنْ تَقدِر علَى تحّمُلَهہ الآن . .
- أوَ أإنّ هُناك أمرر قادِم آفضَل لَك . .
فَآرضىّ بِمآ گتبه آلله لگ
. . . . ۈآبتسَم.

----------


## om mariam 201

عندما لآ تنـجّح في آمرٍ مآ

فأإعلمْ أإنّ [ آللّه سُبحآنه وَ تعآلى ]
يعلَم أنه ليسَ لكَ ↓
- إمَآ لأإنّـك غَير مُستَعد له . .
...- أوَ لأإنّـك لنْ تَقدِر علَى تحّمُلَهہ الآن . .
- أوَ أإنّ هُناك أمرر قادِم آفضَل لَك . .
فَآرضىّ بِمآ گتبه آلله لگ
. . . . ۈآبتسَم......

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام....

----------


## om mariam 201

صَلاة وَاحِدَة علَى النَبي تَرتفعُ إلَى السَماء وَ تَهطلُ بِ عَشر ") ♥-

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام....,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) ,,, ,,,, ,,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
...."يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) ,,, ,,,, ,,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

تَوكلْتُ في رِزْقي عَلَى اللَّهِ خَالقي * وأيقنتُ أنَّ اللهَ لا شكٌ رازقي
وما يكُ من رزقي فليسَ يفوتني * وَلَو كَانَ في قَاع البَحَارِ الغَوامِقِ
سيأتي بهِ اللهُ العظيمُ بفضلهِ ولو * لم يكن مني اللسانُ بناطقِ
ففي أي شيءٍ تذهبُ النفسُ حسرة ً * وَقَدْ قَسَمَ الرَّحْمَنُ رِزْقَ الْخَلاَئِقِ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

ولا تحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار" #قرآن_كريم

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله ، و الحمدلله و الله أكبرَ و لا إله إلا الله

----------


## om mariam 201

يقول الشافعي -رحمه الله-:
ولرُبّ نازلة يضيق لها الفتى .. ذرعًا وعند الله منها المخرج
ضاقت فلمّا استحكمت حلقاتها .. فُرجت وكُنت أظنها لا تُفرج

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أبشروا فإن هذا القران طرفه بيد الله و طرفه بأيديكم فتمسكوا به فإنكم لن تهلكوا و لن تضلوا بعده أبدا "

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـــــم .

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـــــم .

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

لرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,///

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله الذي لا اله اللا هو 

الحي القيوم

واتوب اليه

عدد خلقه

وزنة عرشه

ومداد كلماته..

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو 

الحي القيوم

واتوب اليه

عدد خلقه

وزنة عرشه

ومداد كلماته..

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو 

الحي القيوم

واتوب اليه

عدد خلقه

وزنة عرشه

ومداد كلماته..

----------


## om mariam 201

يـا رب عبدك عند بابك واقف .. يدعوك دعوة من يخاف ويطمع
إن لم أقف بالباب راجي رحمة .. فلأي باب غير بابك أقرع

----------


## om mariam 201

يـا رب عبدك عند بابك واقف .. يدعوك دعوة من يخاف ويطمع
إن لم أقف بالباب راجي رحمة .. فلأي باب غير بابك أقرع...

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله الذي لا اله اللا هو 

الحي القيوم

واتوب اليه

عدد خلقه

ورضى نفسه

وزنة عرشه

ومداد كلماته..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

إذا ما شئت في الدارين تسعد *** فأكثر من الصلاة على محمد
وإن شئت القبول في الدعوات *** فتختم بالصـــلاة على محمد
فلا صوم يصـــح ولا صــــــــلاة *** لمن ترك الصلاة على محمدj
وإن كانت ذنوبــك ليس تحصى *** تكفر بالصـــــلاة على محمد
فما تتضاعف الحسنـــــــات إلا *** بتكرار الصـــــلاة على محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لا تجعل شمس أول أيام شهر رمضان تغرب إلا وقد قذفت في قلوبنا التوبة والرجوع إليك، وجددت قلوبنا في بداية الصلح معك، حتى نخرج من رمضان وقلوبنا مُتعلقة بك يا الله
....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لا تجعل شمس أول أيام شهر رمضان تغرب إلا وقد قذفت في قلوبنا التوبة والرجوع إليك، وجددت قلوبنا في بداية الصلح معك، حتى نخرج من رمضان وقلوبنا مُتعلقة بك يا الله
....

----------


## om mariam 201

~ و أنتم صآئمون كونوآ فرِحين مبتسمين
فأنتم تصومون لأجل الله .. 
لأجـلِ بـآب آلريآن فـ لآتـمـنّـون على ربكم 
بـ سوء أخلآقكم

----------


## om mariam 201

~ و أنتم صآئمون كونوآ فرِحين مبتسمين
فأنتم تصومون لأجل الله .. 
لأجـلِ بـآب آلريآن فـ لآتـمـنّـون على ربكم 
بـ سوء أخلآقكم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لا تجعل شمس أول أيام شهر رمضان تغرب إلا وقد قذفت في قلوبنا التوبة والرجوع إليك، وجددت قلوبنا في بداية الصلح معك، حتى نخرج من رمضان وقلوبنا مُتعلقة بك يا الله
.... .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنآ وَ نور صدورنآ و جلآء همومنآ ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى السموات
الحمد الله عدد ما خلق فى الأرض
الحمد الله عدد خلق بينهما

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,//

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لا تجعلني ممن أدمن الخداع والكذب، وارزقني الصدق وحُسن الطلب، يا أوسع من أعطى ووهب

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك///

----------


## om mariam 201

رفــــــــ up ـــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك///

----------


## om mariam 201

أستغفر الله لتنوّر قلبك , 
أستغفر الله لتزيّن وجهك , 
أستغفر الله لتقوّى بدنك ,
أستغفر الله لتوسّع رزقك ,
أستغفر الله لتزيد حسناتك و يحبّك الخلق ,

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## om mariam 201

أستغفر الله لتنوّر قلبك , 
أستغفر الله لتزيّن وجهك , 
أستغفر الله لتقوّى بدنك ,
أستغفر الله لتوسّع رزقك ,
أستغفر الله لتزيد حسناتك و يحبّك الخلق ,

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

عن ابن عباس ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : « كلمات الفرج : لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم ، لا إله إلا الله العلي العظيم ، لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش الكريم »

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أبشروا فإن هذا القران طرفه بيد الله و طرفه بأيديكم فتمسكوا به فإنكم لن تهلكوا و لن تضلوا بعده أبدا "....

----------


## om mariam 201

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أبشروا فإن هذا القران طرفه بيد الله و طرفه بأيديكم فتمسكوا به فإنكم لن تهلكوا و لن تضلوا بعده أبدا "....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

^^^^^^^^^^

سبَحآن اللّـہ وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن اللّـہ الْعَظِيْم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

لھُﻤــ إني احْتسبتُ ﯾومي هذا لوجھكَ الگريـﻤ ...
فيسِّـرِْهُ لي ، وبارك لي فيه ، وتقبَّلْهُ منيْ ...
اللھﻤــ أرِني مايُرِضيك ، وأسْمِعْني مايرِضيك ...
وأنطقني ﺑﻤا يرضيك ، واسْتعْمِلْني في طاعتك ...
اللھﻤــ افْتحْ لي أبوابَ رحْمتِك، وارْزُقْني من حيثُ لا أحْتسِب ...
أنا وجميع المسلمين اللهمــ آميـــن يا رب العالميــــن

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ لا تجعلنا ممن ينساك وقت الرخاء و لا يذكرك إلا وقت الشدة..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## أم أواب

للرفع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اعتق رقبنا من النار وادخلنا الجنة بسلام مع الصديقين والانبياء والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيق اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطاينا واعفو عنا وارحمنا انت العالى الغفور

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ لا تجعلنا ممن ينساك وقت الرخاء و لا يذكرك إلا وقت الشدة..
...

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ .......

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّـي وَضَعْـتُ جَنْـبي ، وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُـه، فَإِن أَمْسَـكْتَ نَفْسـي فارْحَـمْها ، وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَـها فاحْفَظْـها بِمـا تَحْفَـظُ بِه عِبـادَكَ الصّـالِحـين ’’’’.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اغفر لنا ,, وارحمنا,, وواهدنا,وارزقنا
اللهم كما بلغتنا رمضــان,,, بلغنا يالله ليلة ‫#‏القـدر‬

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .a

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ......

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبنا هَب لنا لساناً ذاكراً.. وقلباً شاكراً،، وبدناً صابراً،، وشفاءاً مِن كُلِ بلِيَّة.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

لا تيأس من روح الله مادام في القلب إيمان وحُسن ظن بالرحمن .. ابشر

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لا تدع جائعا إلا أطعمتہ 

ولا فقيرًا إلا أغنيتہ ولا مسكينًا

إلا آويتہ ولا مريضًا إلا شفيتہ 

ولا دعاءً إلا أجبتہ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل....
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل....
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

يا من بيده اصلاح القلوب .. اصلح أحوالنا وبلادنا وفساد قلوبنا وذات بيننا

----------


## om mariam 201

قال أحد الصالحين: "إن لم تنفع أخاك المُسلم لا تضره، وإن لم تُفرحه لا تغمه، وإذا لم تمدحه لا تذمه"

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

{قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ * وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * 
وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّـثَـتِ فِى الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ}. 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهمّ اجعلنا ممّن عفوت عنهم 
و رضيت عنهم , وَ غَفَرْتَ لهُم
و حرّمتهم على النّار , و كتبت لهم الجنّة 
بغير حساب و لا سابق عذاب

~ ﺍﻟﻠﻬُﻢّ ﺍﺟﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻤّﻦ ﺃﺩﺭﻛَﺘْﻬُﻢ ﺍﻟﺮّﺣﻤﺔ , ﺛﻢّ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ ، ﺛﻢّ ﺍﻟﻌﺘﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨّﻴﺮاﻥ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اذا "إنكسرت" إسجد لله وقل
يا جبار أجبرني"

وإن "إنظلمت" أسجد بينَ يديهّ وقلّ
"يا عادل أنصرني" ♡
...

وإن "إحترت" إسجد لله وقلّ
"يا بصير أرشدني" ♡

وإذا "إحتجت" إسجد لله وقل
ّ "يا مجّيب أجبنيَ" ♡

واذا أراد قَلبك. ” الحٌبَ لن تجد أحداً جديراً به سوى الله ♡ ....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

آللهُمـ إنّى أسألُك حُبَّكـ ، وحُبَّ مَن أحبَّكـ ، وحُبّ كُل عمَل يُقربنِى إلى حُبكـ ") ♥♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَهُم بَلِغنَا لَيلَة القَدرِ ؛
وَإجْعلنَا مِمنّ يَقومهَا إيمَاناً وَإحْتسَاباً

----------


## om mariam 201

يا رب العالمين..
ارزقنا فرحه تجعلنا نسجد لك باكيين..
أللهم أمين يا رب العالمين...

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. اجعلنا مقبولين بكرمك.. مكفولين بذكرك .. مشمولين بعفوك .. ناظرين لوجهك .. واجعلنا من ورثة جنَّتك

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. اجعلنا مقبولين بكرمك.. مكفولين بذكرك .. مشمولين بعفوك .. ناظرين لوجهك .. واجعلنا من ورثة جنَّتك

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. اجعلنا مقبولين بكرمك.. مكفولين بذكرك .. مشمولين بعفوك .. ناظرين لوجهك .. واجعلنا من ورثة جنَّتك

----------


## om mariam 201

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,...

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. كم من كربة فرجتها، وهموم كشفتها، ورحمة نشرتها .. فاكشف همنا وغمنا

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

" إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

----------


## om mariam 201

" إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل حبك إزارنا، ورضاك شعارنا، واحسانك سرنا، وشكرك أنهارنا، وطاعتك جمالنا، وعونك وصالنا، وجنتك دارنا

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل حبك إزارنا، ورضاك شعارنا، واحسانك سرنا، وشكرك أنهارنا، وطاعتك جمالنا، وعونك وصالنا، وجنتك دارنا
,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

~ نحنُ نُـذنِـب ؛ وَ أنتَ تـغـفـر ؛ مَا أكبَركَ وَ مـا أعظَمكْ وَ مَـا أرحمك يَا الله //

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

" فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ ۗ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ"

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

للهم اظلّنا تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك، ولا باقٍ إلا وجهك .. يا حنان يا منان .. تقبّل منّا الصلاة والقيام، ولا تحرمنا من رمضان أعومًا بعد أعوام، برحمتك يا من لا يغفل ولا ينام، يا أكرم الأكرمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شى قدير ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شى قدير ...

----------


## om mariam 201

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شى قدير ...
,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

للهم اظلّنا تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك، ولا باقٍ إلا وجهك .. يا حنان يا منان .. تقبّل منّا الصلاة والقيام، ولا تحرمنا من رمضان أعومًا بعد أعوام، برحمتك يا من لا يغفل ولا ينام، يا أكرم الأكرمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شى قدير ...
,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد,,,,!!

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

يارب عبدك عند بابك واقفٌ
يدعوك دعوة من يخاف ويطمعُ
إن لم أقف بالباب راجي رحمةٍ
فلأي بابٍ غير بابك أقرعُ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

يا مُنزل القرآن على النبي العدنان، اجعل القرآن لقلوبنا ضياء، ولأسقامنا دواء، ولذنوبنا ماحيًا، ومن النار مُخلصًا

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. هذا حالنا لا يُخفى عليك، وهذا أمرنا وضعفنا ظاهرين لديك .. فعاملنا بفضلك لا بعدلك يا كريم

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. هذا حالنا لا يُخفى عليك، وهذا أمرنا وضعفنا ظاهرين لديك .. فعاملنا بفضلك لا بعدلك يا كريم

----------


## om mariam 201

ربيُّ إنيّ أسّألگ أنّ تريحَ قلبيّ وقلوب أحِبْتِيْ
ۆآنّ تصرفَ عنَّآ شْتآتّ آلعقلّ ۆ آلتفگيّر
ربَّي إنّ فيَ قلوبنآ [ أمَوراً لٱ يعَرفهآ سِواگ ] ,
فـَ حققّهآ لنآ أنگ سَمْيعٌ عَليِمْ ..

----------


## om mariam 201

"إذا أصبح العبد وأمسى وليس همّه إلا الله وحده تحمّل الله سُبحانه حوائجه كلها، وحمل عنه ما أهمّه، وإذ أصبح العبد وأمسى والدنيا همه حمّله الله هموما وغمومها ووكلها إلى نفسه" ~ ابن القيِّم

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععع

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .~~

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .~~

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله وأتوب اليه

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله وأتوب اليه ~~

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## om mariam 201

ربّي إنّي ظلمتُ نفسي, وإن لم تغفر لِي وترحَمني لأكونَنّ من الخاسرين.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥~

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

# يآ ربْ ؛ علمنا كيف نعفو .. ولا تعلمنا كيف ننتقم♥ !

----------


## om mariam 201

# يآ ربْ ؛ علمنا كيف نعفو .. ولا تعلمنا كيف ننتقم♥ !
,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

# يآ ربْ ؛ علمنا كيف نعفو .. ولا تعلمنا كيف ننتقم♥ !

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الأمل موجود ... الأمل بالله أولاً

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعلها جمعةخير وبركة لكل من يقرا واغفر لهم وارحمهم واجعل باب الريان مدخله في جنتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعلها جمعةخير وبركة لكل من يقرا واغفر لهم وارحمهم واجعل باب الريان مدخله في جنتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعلها جمعةخير وبركة لكل من يقرا واغفر لهم وارحمهم واجعل باب الريان مدخله في جنتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعلها جمعةخير وبركة لكل من يقرا واغفر لهم وارحمهم واجعل باب الريان مدخله في جنتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## om mariam 201

للهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا ونور عيوننا وقدوتنا قمر الاقمار محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

(الَّذِينَ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (27) )

----------


## om mariam 201

قال أحد الصالحين: "إن لم تنفع أخاك المُسلم لا تضره، وإن لم تُفرحه لا تغمه، وإذا لم تمدحه لا تذمه"

----------


## om mariam 201

قال أحد الصالحين: "إن لم تنفع أخاك المُسلم لا تضره، وإن لم تُفرحه لا تغمه، وإذا لم تمدحه لا تذمه"

----------


## om mariam 201

قال أحد الصالحين: "إن لم تنفع أخاك المُسلم لا تضره، وإن لم تُفرحه لا تغمه، وإذا لم تمدحه لا تذمه"

----------


## om mariam 201

قال أحد الصالحين: "إن لم تنفع أخاك المُسلم لا تضره، وإن لم تُفرحه لا تغمه، وإذا لم تمدحه لا تذمه"

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

لرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ، اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

كــلما أعــطيت بــلا مــقابل ، كـــلما رُزقــت بــلا مــقابل ، اعــمل الــخير بــصوت هــاديء , فــغداً يــتحدّث عــملك بــصوت مــرتفع

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم انـِّي أسألك مسألة المساكين ، وادعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، دعاء من خضع لك جسد ورغم لك أنفه وذلت لك رقبته ودمعت لك عينه ورغم لك انفه أن تعتق رقابنــاآ من النــار ياآرب العالمـينْ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,~~

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
وووو

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

رَاحَةُ بَال ؛ وَ خَبَر سَار ؛ وَ رَزقٌ وَاسَع ؛ وَ رِضَى مَنَ الله ؛
تِلكَ أمَانِي أتمنَاهَا لِي وَلكُم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

الـحمد لله الذي أطـعمنا وسقـانا، وكفـانا، وآوانا، فكـم ممـن لا كـافي لـه ولا مـؤوي.

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,.....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد â™¥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد â™¥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,@

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبي [♥] إجْعَلْهُ يَومَاً تَتَبَدّلُ فِيهْ ذّنُوبْنا إلَـى حَسَنَـآتْ . .
وَ هُمُومُنَـآ إلَـى أفْرآحْ .. ~

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبي [♥] إجْعَلْهُ يَومَاً تَتَبَدّلُ فِيهْ ذّنُوبْنا إلَـى حَسَنَـآتْ . .
وَ هُمُومُنَـآ إلَـى أفْرآحْ .. ~

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبي [♥] إجْعَلْهُ يَومَاً تَتَبَدّلُ فِيهْ ذّنُوبْنا إلَـى حَسَنَـآتْ . .
وَ هُمُومُنَـآ إلَـى أفْرآحْ .. ~c

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,,,,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,....

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

أعوذُ باللّه من فواجع الأقدار وغصّة القلب وضِيق الحياة ()*

----------


## om mariam 201

أعوذُ باللّه من فواجع الأقدار وغصّة القلب وضِيق الحياة ()*

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اغفرلي كل ذنب فعلته ، وكل مُحرماً رأيته ، وكل مكروه سمعته يا رب العالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده ..

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت.....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لاإله إلا أنت@

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

آللهُمـ إنّى أسألُك حُبَّكـ ، وحُبَّ مَن أحبَّكـ ، وحُبّ كُل عمَل يُقربنِى إلى حُبكـ ") ♥♥

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

سـبحان الله، والحمـد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. رب اغفر لي.

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم يا من قُلت "والصُبح إذا تَنَفس" اكتب لنا مع أنفاس هذا الصباح خيراً نعمله ، ورزقاً نكتسبه، وعلماً ننتفع به ، وبشرى نسعد بها

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم يا من قُلت "والصُبح إذا تَنَفس" اكتب لنا مع أنفاس هذا الصباح خيراً نعمله ، ورزقاً نكتسبه، وعلماً ننتفع به ، وبشرى نسعد بها

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

لهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

لهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

لهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

واتوب اليه

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

•• رَبِي أرَزقُنِـي ؛ حُلو آلحَيَآة ؛ وجَمَآل آلَحَظّ
وسَعِة آلرِزق ؛ وَرَآحَة آلبَآل ؛ وَأكَتُب لِـي
مَآ تَمَنَيتْ ••

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

واتوب اليه

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

واتوب اليه

----------


## om mariam 201

لا اله الا الله ,, محمد رسول الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله و بحمده
سبحان الله العظيم و بحمده

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله و بحمده
سبحان الله العظيم و بحمده

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن**

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم


عدد خلقه


ورضه نفسه



وزنة عرشه



ومداد كلماته

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له المُلك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

واتوب اليه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اتنا فالدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك ♥

و وجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ♥

فمن لي إذا لم تكن معي ♥ و من ذا الذي سيضرّني إذا حفظتني ♥

فـكـن مـعـي ♥ ربـي ♥ فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّـي وَضَعْـتُ جَنْـبي ، وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُـه، فَإِن أَمْسَـكْتَ نَفْسـي فارْحَـمْها ، وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَـها فاحْفَظْـها بِمـا تَحْفَـظُ بِه عِبـادَكَ الصّـالِحـين ’’’’.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) ,,, ,,,, ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om mariam 201

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000

----------


## om mariam 201

صباح الذاكرين، الشاكرين، المتوكلين على ربهم *اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك.. فمنك وحدك لاشريك لك .. فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*

----------


## om mariam 201

صباح الذاكرين، الشاكرين، المتوكلين على ربهم *اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك.. فمنك وحدك لاشريك لك .. فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اتنا فالدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اغفر وارض عن كل عين بكت من خشيتك .. وفاضت دموعها طمعًا في رحمتك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على نبينا مُحمّد الذي فاضت من الذكر دمع عينه، وفاح عطر التسبيح من شفتيه، وسبح ربه حتى ورم الحصير قدميه، وسمع تسبيح الحصى بين كفيه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على نبينا مُحمّد الذي فاضت من الذكر دمع عينه، وفاح عطر التسبيح من شفتيه، وسبح ربه حتى ورم الحصير قدميه، وسمع تسبيح الحصى بين كفيه

----------


## om mariam 201

♥.........♥ 
♥.........♥ 
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.........♥ 
♥.........♥

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله عدد خلقه

ورضى نفسه


وزنة عرشه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم


عدد خلقه


ورضه نفسه



وزنة عرشه



ومداد كلماته

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

كما ينبغي لجلالة وجهك الكريم

وسلطانك العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .***

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله و بحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم و بحمده

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,@

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي كسري لا يجبره إلا لُطفك وحنانك، وفقري لا يغنيه إلا عطفك واحسانك، وروعتي لا يسكنها إلا أمانك، وذلتي لا يعزها إلا سُلطانك، وأمنيتي لا يبلغنيها إلا فضلك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل أعوذ برب الفلق* من شر ما خلق* ومن شر غاسق إذا وقب* ومن شر النفاثات في العقد* ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد

----------


## om mariam 201

- اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا ،
- اللهم صل و سلم على محمد ،
- استغفر الله واتوب اليه ،..

----------


## om mariam 201

لا اله الا الله ,, محمد رسول الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اشف جميع مرضانا و ارحم جميع موتانا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين. آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اشف جميع مرضانا و ارحم جميع موتانا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين. آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

- اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا ،
- اللهم صل و سلم على محمد ،
- استغفر الله واتوب اليه ،..

----------


## om mariam 201

ربنا اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم متعنا بالنظر إلى وجهك الكريم، واجعلنا من الذين تجرى من تحتهم الأنهار في جنات النعيم

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ .. لا ترد حاجتنا، ولا تخيب رجاءنا، ولا تقطع أملنا

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك؛ فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم ززز

----------


## om mariam 201

علمت أن رزقي لا يأخذه غيري ، فاطمأن قلبي 
وعلمت أن عملي لا يقوم به غيري ، فاشتغلت به وحدي

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

الــــــهي ...
ادخلنى فى رحمتك
وارزقنى جنتك
وافتح لى فى الدنيا بابا يوصلنى اليك
وقونى ربى بك...

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيت اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تاكلني لا نفسي طرفة عين

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيت اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تاكلني لا نفسي طرفة عين

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيت اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تاكلني لا نفسي طرفة عين

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيت اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تاكلني لا نفسي طرفة عين
@@

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيت اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تاكلني لا نفسي طرفة عين

----------


## om mariam 201

وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون..
أستغفر الله الذي ﻻ اله الا هو و أتوب اليه.

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اغننا بالإفتقار إليك، ولا تفقرنا بالاستغناء عنك

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

يـــا ربّ إن عـــظمتْ ذنـــوبي كـــثرةً
فـــلقد عـــلمتُ بـــأن عـــفوك أعـــظم

إن كـــان لا يـــرجوك إلا مــــحسن
فـــبمن يـــلوذ ويـــستجير الـــمجرم

أدعـــوك ربّ كـــما أمـــرت تـــضرّعاً
فـــإذا رددت يـــدي فـــمن ذا يـــرحم

مـــالي إلـــيك وســيلةٌ إلا الـــرجا
وجـــميل عـــفوك ثـــم إنـــي مـــسلم

----------


## om mariam 201

رَبي أجعَل هَذه الليله خَيراً ؛ لَكُل قَلب أوَدع أمَانيهْ عَندكْ ؛
وَ يَنتظَر الفَرحْ مَنكَ وَحدكْ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحـان الله وبحمـده عدد خلـقه ، ورضـا نفسـه ، وزنـة عـرشـه ، ومـداد كلمـاتـه.

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحـان الله وبحمـده عدد خلـقه ، ورضـا نفسـه ، وزنـة عـرشـه ، ومـداد كلمـاتـه.

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. أحلى العطايا في قلبي رجاؤك، وأعذب الكلام على لساني ثناؤك، وأحب الساعات إليّ ساعة يكون فيها لقاؤك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## om mariam 201

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ#

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتـــــه 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركتـــه 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمتــه 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوتــه

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’////

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’////

----------


## om mariam 201

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إن ضاقت علينا الدُنيا فارزقنا صبرًا جميلاً ترضى به عنّا يا حليم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إن ضاقت علينا الدُنيا فارزقنا صبرًا جميلاً ترضى به عنّا يا حليم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا مُحمّد المُبشر بالوسيلة والفضيلة ومحمود المقام، الحامد لربه يوم الفزع وقد امتنع الكل عن الكلام ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا مُحمّد المُبشر بالوسيلة والفضيلة ومحمود المقام، الحامد لربه يوم الفزع وقد امتنع الكل عن الكلام ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا مُحمّد المُبشر بالوسيلة والفضيلة ومحمود المقام، الحامد لربه يوم الفزع وقد امتنع الكل عن الكلام ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا مُحمّد المُبشر بالوسيلة والفضيلة ومحمود المقام، الحامد لربه يوم الفزع وقد امتنع الكل عن الكلام ..

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اتنا فالدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ارزقنا طمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خآئف و فرحة لِكل روح اشتَاقَتهَآ وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جسد منهك ورضا لِكل عبد يرجوك..

----------


## om mariam 201

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## om mariam 201

يا خير الرازقين .. ارزقنا إيمانًا لا ريب فيه، وقلبًا لا قسوة فيه، ورضوانًا لا سخط فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم املأ قلوبنا بالإيمان، وارزقنا حُسن الأدب وجمال اللسان، واغفر لنا الزلل والنسيان

----------


## om mariam 201

اللَّھـــم أَشْـــغِلْنِي بِـــذِگرِگ عَـــنْ گـــلّ ذِگـــر
وَ بِــطَآعَتِگ عَــنْ گـــلّ طَـــآعھ


♥سَـبْـَפـَٱن اللَّــہَ...

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليك .

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ .. اجعلنا من أهل الصدق والوفاء، وزيّنا بالعلم والحياء، وطهر قلوبنا من الغرور والكبرياء

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ .. اجعلنا من أهل الصدق والوفاء، وزيّنا بالعلم والحياء، وطهر قلوبنا من الغرور والكبرياء

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ .. اجعلنا من أهل الصدق والوفاء، وزيّنا بالعلم والحياء، وطهر قلوبنا من الغرور والكبرياء

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم


عدد خلقه


ورضه نفسه



وزنة عرشه



ومداد كلماته

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

‫#‏اللَّهُمَّ‬ اعطني إيمانا صادقا ويقينا ليس بعده كفر ورحمة أنال بها شرف كرامتك في الدنيا والآخرة ... آمين

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لك الحمد على ما قضيت، ولك الشكر على ما أعطيت، نستغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ونتوب إليك يا عزيز يا غفور

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

{وَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ} (48) سورة الطورَ .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

كما ينبغي لجلالة وجهك الكريم

وسلطانك العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

إبتسم ツ اللهُ ربُّكَ , ولنْ يَخذُلكَ أبداً .

----------


## om mariam 201

إبتسم ツ اللهُ ربُّكَ , ولنْ يَخذُلكَ أبداً .
,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

بـيْ إنّها ليلة الجّمـعَةْ ..
فـاكتَب لـنا الخّيرَ فيـھا ۆ أسّعِدْ فيھا قّلوبَنا . .
رّبـيْ إنّ لَكْ عّبـادٌا ينَتظّرونَ فرجا قَريباً . . فـبشّرهمْ . .
...ۆ عّبادٌا يَسألـونَكْ شفاءً فـعّافـِهّمْ . .
ۆ عّبادٌا يّرجونَ رحّمَتكَ فـارّحَمهّمْ . ....

----------


## om mariam 201

بـيْ إنّها ليلة الجّمـعَةْ ..
فـاكتَب لـنا الخّيرَ فيـھا ۆ أسّعِدْ فيھا قّلوبَنا . .
رّبـيْ إنّ لَكْ عّبـادٌا ينَتظّرونَ فرجا قَريباً . . فـبشّرهمْ . .
...ۆ عّبادٌا يَسألـونَكْ شفاءً فـعّافـِهّمْ . .
ۆ عّبادٌا يّرجونَ رحّمَتكَ فـارّحَمهّمْ . ....!

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

إبتسم ツ اللهُ ربُّكَ , ولنْ يَخذُلكَ أبداً .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,..,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. اصلح لنا القلوب، واغفر لنا الذنوب، واستر لنا العيوب، واقبل توبة من يتوب

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. اصلح لنا القلوب، واغفر لنا الذنوب، واستر لنا العيوب، واقبل توبة من يتوب

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي .. اصلح لنا القلوب، واغفر لنا الذنوب، واستر لنا العيوب، واقبل توبة من يتوب

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر...

----------


## om mariam 201

ربِّ .. لاتدع لنا حزنًا إلا بدلته فرحًا، ولا غمًا إلا فرجته

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) ,,, ,,,, ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله...

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله على كل ضيق يردنا لله .. الحمدلله على كل فرح يذكرنا بالله

----------


## om mariam 201

لن تخرج من ظلمتك إلا إذا كنت تثق يقينًا أن الله وحده فقط هو الذي يخرجك منها

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .......

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحْـدَهُ لا شَـريكَ له، لهُ المُلـكُ ولهُ الحَمـد، وهوَ على كلّ شيءٍ قدير، سُـبْحانَ اللهِ، والحمْـدُ لله ، ولا إلهَ إلاّ اللهُ واللهُ أكبَر، وَلا حَولَ وَلا قوّة إلاّ باللّهِ العليّ العظيم.

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحْـدَهُ لا شَـريكَ له، لهُ المُلـكُ ولهُ الحَمـد، وهوَ على كلّ شيءٍ قدير، سُـبْحانَ اللهِ، والحمْـدُ لله ، ولا إلهَ إلاّ اللهُ واللهُ أكبَر، وَلا حَولَ وَلا قوّة إلاّ باللّهِ العليّ العظيم.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اجعلنا ممن انعمت عليهم شكروا، وإذا ابتليتهم صبروا، وإذا اذنبوا استغفروا

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحْـدَهُ لا شَـريكَ له، لهُ المُلـكُ ولهُ الحَمـد، وهوَ على كلّ شيءٍ قدير، سُـبْحانَ اللهِ، والحمْـدُ لله ، ولا إلهَ إلاّ اللهُ واللهُ أكبَر، وَلا حَولَ وَلا قوّة إلاّ باللّهِ العليّ العظيم.

----------


## om mariam 201

سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِـ , سُبْحَانَ اللهِ العَظِيْمِ ..
لاَ إِلَه إلاّ الله ..
لاَحَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِـ اللهِ ..
سُبْحَانَ الله , وَالحَمْدُللهِ , وَلاَ إِلَهَ إلاَّ الله , وَاللهُ أَكْبَر ..

----------


## om mariam 201

سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِـ , سُبْحَانَ اللهِ العَظِيْمِ .. لاَ إِلَه إلاّ الله .. لاَحَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِـ اللهِ .. سُبْحَانَ الله ,...

----------


## om mariam 201

سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِـ , سُبْحَانَ اللهِ العَظِيْمِ .. لاَ إِلَه إلاّ الله .. لاَحَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِـ اللهِ .. سُبْحَانَ الله ,...

----------


## om mariam 201

سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِـ , سُبْحَانَ اللهِ العَظِيْمِ ..
لاَ إِلَه إلاّ الله ..
لاَحَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِـ اللهِ ..
سُبْحَانَ الله , وَالحَمْدُللهِ , وَلاَ إِلَهَ إلاَّ الله , وَاللهُ أَكْبَر .

----------


## om mariam 201

سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِـ , سُبْحَانَ اللهِ العَظِيْمِ ..
لاَ إِلَه إلاّ الله ..
لاَحَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِـ اللهِ ..
سُبْحَانَ الله , وَالحَمْدُللهِ , وَلاَ إِلَهَ إلاَّ الله , وَاللهُ أَكْبَر .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,, .. ...

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

الـلــهــمَّ ثــبّــتْ قَـــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يـــومَ تُـــرفَـــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥

----------


## om mariam 201

الـلــهــمَّ ثــبّــتْ قَـــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يـــومَ تُـــرفَـــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥
.....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) ,,, ,,,, ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر...

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .....

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## om mariam 201

(رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) ,,, ,,,, ,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

إلهي كسري لا يجبره إلا لُطفك وحنانك، وفقري لا يغنيه إلا عطفك واحسانك، وروعتي لا يسكنها إلا أمانك، وذلتي لا يعزها إلا سُلطانك، وأمنيتي لا يبلغنيها إلا فضلك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللہُم أنا نسألُگ الشِفاءُ لِگل روحٍ قيّدهَا المرَض ، و نسَألگ المغفِره لِكُل روحٍ احتوَآها التُراب ..

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مبارك فيه

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’////

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله...

----------


## om mariam 201

لا إله إلا الله وحـده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيـي ويمـيت وهو على كل شيء قدير ’’////

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

إن لم يكن بك علينا غضبٌ فلا نُبالِي، ولكنّ عافيتك هي أَوسعُ لنا..

----------


## om mariam 201

إن لم يكن بك علينا غضبٌ فلا نُبالِي، ولكنّ عافيتك هي أَوسعُ لنا..
.....

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

]للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

إن لم يكن بك علينا غضبٌ فلا نُبالِي، ولكنّ عافيتك هي أَوسعُ لنا..

----------


## om mariam 201

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,.....

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .,,,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## om mariam 201

{ إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ}

----------


## om mariam 201

لا اله اللا الله
محمد رسول الله

----------


## om mariam 201

{ إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ}

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

لللرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللّهُم اغفر لنا الذّنوبَ التي تحبسُ الدّعاء ..
اللّهُم اغفر لنا الذّنوبَ التي تُنزلُ البلاء ..
اللّهُم اغفر لنا الذّنوبَ التي تُسبّبُ الشّقاء ..
اللّهُم اغفر الذّنوبَ يا أرحم الرّاحمين ..
يا غّفارُ الذّنوب .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم اغفر لنا اسرافنا في أمرنا، وعمّا تراه من تقصيرنا

----------


## om mariam 201

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من صلى عليّ حين يصبح عشرًا وحين يمسي عشرًا، أدركته شفاعتي يوم القيامة ♡

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## ام غايوتى

الموضوع كمل 1000 مشاركة ... يغلق

----------

